# Does this website have an airgunners forum?



## MikeSpike (Apr 3, 2010)

Just checking.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

MikeSpike said:


> Just checking.


I don't think so. I guess if it's a long gun, post in General Long Gun (like you did) or if it's a pistol, post in General Handgun. As long as you state "Air Gun" in the title you should get response of the like.

Good point though, I own two rifles (one of which is old and do have a lot of questions about) and an old Crossman pistol.


----------

